# How do you keep a crust from forming on rising dough?



## marmar (Aug 7, 2006)

I just tried making yeast dough for the first time, and while the dough was sitting for the first rise, it developed a crust that rose above it.
How would I prevent that happening again in the future?


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 7, 2006)

What did you cover the dough with?  Lots of recipes suggest a kitchen towel, and while they look pretty, the dough beneath may not have enough protection from the air.

I collect those shower caps they give you in hotel rooms, and spray the inside of it with Pam or with canola oil from my Misto.  Then I slip the cap as a cover over the bowl and leave it there for the duration of the rise.  You can see thru it to see how the dough is coming along, and the oil on the cap keeps the dough from sticking to it.


----------



## marmar (Aug 7, 2006)

The recipe didn't say, so I used a clean rag.

I'll have to find a clean shower cap then. Or wash mine out. Thank you!


----------



## Chef_Jen (Aug 7, 2006)

Yup great idea june.. I use cling film oiled or a peice of wax paper then a towel on top of that


----------



## Shunka (Aug 7, 2006)

I always roll the big ball of dough in oil or shortening and then cover with a clean tea towel; never ever had a crust form on it while it is raising.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 7, 2006)

_Marmar,_
_you should also make sure that you've oiled the bowl your yeast dough is put in to rise, plus you should roll it around in the bowl so all of it has a thin coating of the oil. I then spray cling wrap with a veggie spray and place that  over the top of the bowl._
_good luck and enjoy your baking efforts._

_kadesma_


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 7, 2006)

Lightly oil the bowl you are going to proof the dough in.  After you place the dough in the bowl, turn it over, exposing the oiled side.  Cover it before placing in a warm place..


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 7, 2006)

What Vera said. If you cover it with plastic film wrap be sure it isn't sealed at the edge because it will inhibit the rising somewhat.


----------



## marmar (Aug 7, 2006)

I did oil the bowl and then expose the oiled side...
But I should make sure that it is not completely sealed off?


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 7, 2006)

That's part of the beauty of the disposable shower cap.  It covers it completely, but does not create a seal.  So it doesn't inhibit the rise. 

If you don't travel much, see if one of your friends or relatives who do will collect these flimsy freebies for you.


----------



## marmar (Aug 7, 2006)

I have a bunch.
They're just all pretty nasty at this point. I've used them for hair coloring, keeping my hair from drying, keeping my hair wet, keeping my hair in place... I even have one I paid for, but its been through so much the elastic has loosened. It would probably be easy to wash, but it isn't clear.


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 7, 2006)

sounds like you need a new supply.  I use them once and throw them out.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 7, 2006)

Plastic wrap works just fine.  If you've oiled the inside of the bowl the dough is rising in, the plastic wrap won't stick to anything so it cannot inhibit the rising.


----------



## marmar (Aug 7, 2006)

Plastic wrap might be easier. Thank you for that. My thinking isn't all that straight lately.
I'll probably end up screwing up dinner too. My dad just got a new stainless steel pot/pan/I don't know what's what and I get to use it first.


----------



## D_Blackwell (Aug 15, 2006)

I always oil the bowl with olive oil, and give the dough a good roll around before covering.  Oft times you'll read something like 'Cover with a tightly woven dishcloth.'.  Whatever you do, the main thing is to keep down the airflow.  I rarely use plastic wrap, but generally use two kitchen aprons.  They tend to have a fairly tight weave, and they are big enough to easily cover even a large dough bowl.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 15, 2006)

I don't know - there may be a better method ... but for the past 20-years I just ....

Use a Stainless Steel or Crockery bowl ... grease it lightly with oil ... take your dough ball and put it into the bowl upside down ... roll it around so the surface is all greased up ... then turn right-side up ... cover with a double/triple layered tea towl ... and wait until doubled. That's all my grandmothers ever did.


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

In addition to all that's been suggested you may not have mixed the dough thoroughly enough  so that all the ingredients were not evenly distributed throughout (in your case there may have been more yeast at the top layer of your bread)-----even if you use a bread machine you need to check on the dough after a few minutes just to be sure that everything is mixing like it's supposed to---I always have a spatula ready to help the flour mix in better.  Best of luck on your next batch of bread---don't get discouraged-----homemade bread is worth all the effort.  Look at it as a learning experience.  YOu'll only get better with time.


----------



## DinaFine (Aug 23, 2006)

A light film of oil works well.  Roll the dough around in an oiled bowl, and then brush a light film of oil on top. I never had the extra oil interfere with rising or baking.  Cover with wax paper and a towel, but dont seal the sides of the bowl or put anything heavy on top. The shower cap idea sounds interesting, but I think it better be a new shower cap.  I like to use wax paper to avoid any phalates or off tastes from the plastic.


----------



## Chausiubao (Aug 25, 2006)

Oil the dough, oil the bowl, then press a piece of plastic wrap on top of the bowl so that the dough has absolutely no access to air. Or you can press the plastic wrap onto the dough itself, it won't stick if you've oiled the dough, and it leaves no space between the dough and the wrap for air to get in. But if you do that make sure that the dough won't get exposed to air as it rises.


----------



## philso (Sep 1, 2006)

as verablue and m-in-ftw, i grease the bowl, roll the dough around it, and then turn the dough over so the greased side is up.

however, i don't use plastic wrap. i use a plastic grocery bag that will fit over the bowl. catch some air in the bag so it's inflated(?), and place over the bowl so the now-inverted bag sits on the counter top. the two good points are: no need to waste plastic wrap and, the bag sits well above the rim of the bowl, so even if i get involved in something else and totally forget i've got bread rising, the dough can go well above the level of the rim and still not hit anything.  also, i usually make a very large amount of dough at one time, make a couple of loaves, and still have enough dough left over for 2 or 3 pizzas later in the week.  this dough i just toss into the same bag and then toss it into the fridge.


----------

